
Aleynikov Lawyer Tells Jury Goldman Code Copying Is No Crime - j_baker
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-08/aleynikov-lawyer-tells-jury-goldman-code-copying-is-no-crime
======
angersock
That is kind of the interesting thing--why did a civil matter result in jail
time here?

